# Gilligan's Three Hour Tour!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

It's been a nasty winter and the Gilligan's crew is getting ready to come out of hibernation!
Save the date for March 19th for our Spring kick off party "Gilligan's Three Hour Tour!"

We'll be celebrating over at Gill's (aka home) and here are the details:
It's Wednesday so we'll be doing oysters obviously!
Bring out the grill and whatever food tickles your fancy! Mike is a busy bee now so unfortunately we can't promise any food from us.
Make sure you try our special drink for the summer The Three Hour Tour! It's a rum bucket that will knock you off your feet!
Of course we'll be doing our local special: $1 off for locals.
Check out all of the new stuff we've got like our sandwiches (which are free if your tab is $25 or more!) new speakers (we'll be jamming out all summer!) and more!
And most importantly, since Kirstin and Kyra can't resist a theme party come dressed in your best nautical gear or as your favorite Gilligan's Island character!

More details to come as we get closer to the big shin dig!
If you've got any questions contact us on here or email Kirstin at [email protected]


----------

